# skull took my seat.



## kiakco (Mar 29, 2008)

Lost seat and multitex cover in westwater canyon 6-20. No name or # on seat. Beers for finder!


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Dru,

I'd bet your seat will require a dive team! Good luck, way to charge!

sn


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I would really like to get my hands on the stuff that's on the bottom of the river below Skull, SITM, Lava, Bedrock, etc., etc., etc...


----------



## sno2h2o (Mar 20, 2008)

how do you lose a seat???


----------



## mountainmantk (Apr 13, 2009)

Drew, You didn't need that thing. Small price to pay! Good swim, we'll do it again.


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

*Depth of your stuff @ Skull*

Anyone have a Guess on the depth range in Marble Canyon? Big Hummer to Skull, Skull to Last Chance?


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

I ran it once at 1500... there was a small outboard motor on a ledge in the room of doom. Pretty cool at that level though... whole different river... current all the way to the takeout.


----------



## mountainmantk (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't know the depth, but it's cold and dark down there.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Q=VA if you know the flow, width, and a velocity estimate, you could come up with a decent guess.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Gonna cat fish it in Aug can't wait


----------



## pasta (May 17, 2006)

*Depth @ Skull*

O.K I'll Tell ya'll, 
I have been there From 1180-25,0000cfs. At the lowest flow it reads. 80'-120'THAT'S F#(kn' Deep!

Givin' the boulders&Holes under there.I don't know if any of you have experienced the"ROOM" I've been flushed at 16,500. All you get is one chance to grab the wall. Then it's a matter of How Long Can You GO Without Breathin?
You are Right MtnMan It's COLD&DARK DOWN There. And when your 250lbs,Champagne is hard to swim in!

Wanna know the Deep spot,from west-cisco?


----------

